# 1 John 1:8-2:1



## christianyouth (Oct 17, 2008)

1 Jhn 1:8 - If we say we have no sin, we deceive ourselves, and the truth is not in us.
1 Jhn 1:9 - If we confess our sins, he is faithful and just to forgive us our sins and to cleanse us from all unrighteousness.
1 Jhn 1:10 - If we say we have not sinned, we make him a liar and his word is not in us.
1 Jhn 2:1 - My little children, I am writing these things to you so that you may not sin. But if anyone does sin, we have an advocate with the Father, Jesus Christ the righteous. 


Hey brothers, I am having a hard time understanding these verses. It seems like they say that we have to confess our sins to receive forgiveness. How does this fit with the truths taught in 2:2 , that Christ is our propitiation? If he atoned for us believers, why do we need to receive forgiveness through confession?


----------



## YXU (Oct 17, 2008)

I think this forgiveness of sins is a restoration to God throughout the process of our santification when we sin and seek mercy.

It is different than the one time act of justification which is only once, and we are just before God for ever. 

If it is the ever first confession of sins made by a man, definitely it is not the cause of salvation, but the fruit of salvation or the means of which God commonly saves a man. It matches perfectly with the I John 2:2. Just like, God's decree to bless his people with certain blessings, then the means God takes is to let his people pray and ask and then give to them. They are not contradicting.


----------



## christianyouth (Oct 18, 2008)

But the thing is, it deals specifically with forgiveness of sins. He urges people to confess their sins so they can receive forgiveness of sins. As Christians, haven't we already received forgiveness of sins?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 18, 2008)

Thomas Watson, _The Lord's Prayer_:



> (9) When God pardons a sinner, he forgives all sins. ‘I will pardon all their iniquities.’ Jer 33: 8. ‘Having forgiven you all trespasses.’ Col 2: 13. The mercy-seat, which was a type of forgiveness, covered the whole ark, to show that God covers all our transgressions. He does not leave one sin upon the score; he does not take his pen and for fourscore sins write down fifty, but blots out all sin. ‘Who forgiveth all shine iniquities.’ Psa 103: 3. When I say, God forgives all sins, I understand it of sins past, for sins to come are not forgiven till they are repented of. Indeed God has decreed to pardon them; and when he forgives one sin, he will in time forgive all; but sins future are not actually pardoned till they are repented of. It is absurd to think sin should be forgiven before it is committed.
> 
> If all sins past and to come are at once forgiven, then what need to pray for the pardon of sin? It is a vain thing to pray for the pardon of that which is already forgiven. The opinion that sins to come, as well as past, are forgiven, takes away and makes void Christ’s intercession. He is an advocate to intercede for daily sins. 1 John 2: 1. But if sin be forgiven before it be committed, what need is there of his daily intercession? What need have I of an advocate, if sin be pardoned before it be committed? So that, though God forgives all sins past to a believer, yet sins to come are not forgiven till repentance be renewed.



Richard Sibbes, _A Heavenly Conference_ in _Works_, Vol. 6, p. 449:



> And this may comfort us in the consideration of all our sins; for sin past, and for corruption present, and sin that we may commit for time to come. For any thing that is past, if we confess our sins to God, he will forgive them. 'The blood of Christ cleanseth us from all sins,' 1 John i. 7, even from the present corruptions that attend on us. We have one that stands between God and us as a surety; and he will give us his Spirit to subdue our corruptions, and at length to make us like himself, a glorious spouse, Eph. v. 27. If we were perfect men, we need not a mediator; and this may teach us comfort, rather because we are sinners, and daily subject to offend God. We have one to make our peace for time to come; if we sin, we have an advocate, 1 John ii. 1. When Christ taught us to pray, 'Forgive us our daily trespasses,' he supposed we should run daily into sins, Mat. vi. 12. We have an advocate in heaven every day to stand between God and us, to answer God, to undertake that at length we should cease to offend him; and for the present, we are such as he shed his precious blood for; and he appeareth for us by virtue of his death, which is a marvellous comfort. We think if we commit sin there is no hope. But what needs a mediator, but to make peace between the parties disagreeing? If all things we made up between God and us, what need of an intercessor? But God knoweth well enough we run into daily sins, by reason of a spring of corruption in us, which is never idle. And therefore we may daily go to God in the name of our advocate, and desire God for Christ's sake to pardon, and desire Christ to intercede for us. Let us therefore shame ourselves.


----------



## Theognome (Oct 18, 2008)

Confession and repentance is, in and of itself, a work of the Holy Spirit. 1 John is a confirmation of an extant reality given towards the visible Church. As Christians, we are to be repentant and confessional continually... it's part of sanctification. Thus, as Christians, we need not live in guilt- we can confess our sins, and be cleansed.

Theognome


----------



## charliejunfan (Oct 18, 2008)

I think it is saying that if we don't recognize sin (confess) in our lives then we are "claiming" that we are sinless and thus the truth is not in us. One who is saved will see and confess sin knowing they are forgiven, not that we recieve forgiveness as a result of our confession.


----------

